# Western hunts



## Anthony.Camaj (Oct 24, 2019)

Looking for someone who would be interested in hunting out west, I live in lapeer county, 30 years old and want to start making an a trip out west every year, elk, mule deer, antelope. None of my friends are dedicated enough to go out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## agatien (Mar 7, 2013)

well if you want to plan on going out west every year you will need to build up points for each state. there are over the counter elk tags in colorado but many of the other states you have to draw and build up points. once you go its a new addiction that you will have for life. once i get back i start planning when i can go back out again........come on nov 29th!!!


----------



## Anthony.Camaj (Oct 24, 2019)

agatien said:


> well if you want to plan on going out west every year you will need to build up points for each state. there are over the counter elk tags in colorado but many of the other states you have to draw and build up points. once you go its a new addiction that you will have for life. once i get back i start planning when i can go back out again........come on nov 29th!!!


Oh yea I’ve already done tons of research, last year I went to Colorado solo otc archery elk, wasn’t able to go this year due to moving, but it was very boring going alone


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## agatien (Mar 7, 2013)

oh i bet. the drive alone will make a guy go insane.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

agatien said:


> oh i bet. the drive alone will make a guy go insane.


Different strokes for different folks. I enjoy the different scenery in different areas of different states. I try to vary my routes a bit too even if I plan on ending up in the same place. 

Sometimes a person has to keep an open mind to really soak in and appreciate what is outside the vehicle; like the time I was driving across Nebraska in mid October totally oblivious to anything but dry corn and cows only to have a radio announcer declare that folks should "get out and enjoy the height of the color season"! Being from Michigan, I laughed for the rest of that trip and still do whenever I think about it. To be fair, there were a few shelterbelts with a bit of red and yellow. FM


----------



## agatien (Mar 7, 2013)

Forest Meister said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I enjoy the different scenery in different areas of different states. I try to vary my routes a bit too even if I plan on ending up in the same place.
> 
> Sometimes a person has to keep an open mind to really soak in and appreciate what is outside the vehicle; like the time I was driving across Nebraska in mid October totally oblivious to anything but dry corn and cows only to have a radio announcer declare that folks should "get out and enjoy the height of the color season"! Being from Michigan, I laughed for the rest of that trip and still do whenever I think about it. To be fair, there were a few shelterbelts with a bit of red and yellow. FM


yeah never took that route, but normally go though wi, mn, sd, then into wy. that drive though south dakota is pretty brutal. but that is funny about the colors. little different then we are used to. i love it out in wy. i been trying to brew up a elk hunt in co or even a spring bear hunt in mt next year. still have to see if dad will draw his wy elk tag. going out there november to try to run a lion. we went in january but didnt have any luck but did see one.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Would love to go but tag prices are way to high for me. Used to guide out west. Sure wish I was a Idaho resident still. 36 dollar elk tags!


----------



## Jbra (Nov 18, 2010)

It starts getting tough finding other people’s schedules to line up with yours and a hunting trip. It’s even more difficult to find that right buddy who you can hunt with and spend a lot of time with. Ive had many years where my hunting buddy couldn’t go so I went alone. It’s a lot easier to do things on your schedule (until you get an elk down). That being said, I’ve had my most successful hunts on my own. Good luck


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

Doing our first this year OTC
we started building points 2 years ago. 
once my buddy and i planned jt, I’ve had 4 people that wanted in.

maybe if you put the word out to periphery friends you know you may find some takers.
Good luck!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Ol Mucky said:


> Doing our first this year OTC
> we started building points 2 years ago.
> once my buddy and i planned jt, I’ve had 4 people that wanted in.
> 
> ...


Not uncommon at all to have people say they want to hunt out west or up north, until it is time to pony up the down payment or buy the license. FM


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

ryan-b said:


> Would love to go but tag prices are way to high for me. Used to guide out west. Sure wish I was a Idaho resident still. 36 dollar elk tags!


Stating the obvious, they are not going to get any cheaper. The prices seem to go up faster than inflation. My first Montana tag cost $200.00 if memory serves me, and that included deer, elk, bear, gamebirds and fishing. Now bear tags are extra and off the top of my head a deer & elk combo is over 1K. FM


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Back in the day when I really had the desire to do this, Other obligations intervened. Time, Jobs, mortgages, Finances, saving for kids colleges, , car payments, paying for colleges kids in school, kids in General. Now, I have the time, obligations are limited, could probably pay for it with cash from the China cabinet, and all i can think of is Damn thats a long way to drive. Especially if there isnt an ocean and sandy beach at the end of the drive.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Go yourself and fly. Sign up for a mileage rewards plan. Go for antelope deer or bear. There are various kinds of deer. Instead of jumping straight to something like archery elk. No doubt low probability hunts are boring for hunters who aren't going to be successful.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have gone West the last 4-5 years for prairie dogging, then one CO elk hunt. I learn a little more each time.

We are leaning towards another CO elk hunt next Oct, 2nd season rifle. For me I have to start with vacation planning in January, cow tag applications are April. Last time we had 6 hunters, two dropped out.

With bull tags this was OTC, public land. I saw one elk while hunting, at about 30 yards in heavy cover. The other newbie saw one elk too, at 100 yards. The 4 of us split the meat of the two elk.

I’m not really looking for anyone, not totally ruling it out either. Our costs were logistics, licensing & meat processing. It was a grand adventure. Here’s my elk, where it fell after the neck shot.


----------



## Anthony.Camaj (Oct 24, 2019)

sourdough44 said:


> I have gone West the last 4-5 years for prairie dogging, then one CO elk hunt. I learn a little more each time.
> 
> We are leaning towards another CO elk hunt next Oct, 2nd season rifle. For me I have to start with vacation planning in January, cow tag applications are April. Last time we had 6 hunters, two dropped out.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome, I went last year by myself, no luck but was just an awesome experience going out to Colorado, I definitely want to try to go every year 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Audio books really help with boredom while driving. I got hooked on the Jack Reacher series by Lee Child.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Anthony.Camaj said:


> Looking for someone who would be interested in hunting out west, I live in lapeer county, 30 years old and want to start making an a trip out west every year, elk, mule deer, antelope. None of my friends are dedicated enough to go out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sounds like the problem I've been having as well. Too many friends with too many excuses. I now have 3 points in WY....but before blowing all of those points and more on a license in the next few years, I was thinking about doing a few OTC hunt in CO to get some experience. I've never been, but am ready to give it a shot. Let me know your plans at some point.


----------



## Anthony.Camaj (Oct 24, 2019)

TheMAIT said:


> Sounds like the problem I've been having as well. Too many friends with too many excuses. I now have 3 points in WY....but before blowing all of those points and more on a license in the next few years, I was thinking about doing a few OTC hunt in CO to get some experience. I've never been, but am ready to give it a shot. Let me know your plans at some point.


No set plan, I’m pretty open. I did an otc hunt last year in Colorado by myself, I do plan on getting series about building point now tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

That’s rather hardy, solo, DIY hunt.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

In Lapeer and looking to plan a trip for next year. My Brother in Law and I were just discussing either OTC Mule Deer or OTC Elk somewhere out west. For Elk, CO is the first to mind. For Mule Deer, possibly Idaho or Arizona. I just got a new frame pack in preparation and I already have lots of gear from backpacking I can use if I'm planning on camping and hunting. I would definitely be interested in planning a trip.


----------



## Anthony.Camaj (Oct 24, 2019)

everlast108 said:


> In Lapeer and looking to plan a trip for next year. My Brother in Law and I were just discussing either OTC Mule Deer or OTC Elk somewhere out west. For Elk, CO is the first to mind. For Mule Deer, possibly Idaho or Arizona. I just got a new frame pack in preparation and I already have lots of gear from backpacking I can use if I'm planning on camping and hunting. I would definitely be interested in planning a trip.


That’s awesome, I’m down for anything, really wanna chase elk, but would love hunting mule deer also 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anthony.Camaj said:


> That’s awesome, I’m down for anything, really wanna chase elk, but would love hunting mule deer also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah, I really want to chase Elk too. The Mule tags are just a bit cheaper for a first time out west trip!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

everlast108 said:


> In Lapeer and looking to plan a trip for next year. My Brother in Law and I were just discussing either OTC Mule Deer or OTC Elk somewhere out west. For Elk, CO is the first to mind. For Mule Deer, possibly Idaho or Arizona. I just got a new frame pack in preparation and I already have lots of gear from backpacking I can use if I'm planning on camping and hunting. I would definitely be interested in planning a trip.


I’ve heard talk that CO might do away with some more of the OTC tags. Go if you can, while your health is still good, because it might not always be that way.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I’ve heard talk that CO might do away with some more of the OTC tags. Go if you can, while your health is still good, because it might not always be that way.


That doesn't surprise me in the least. I am actually surprised that this hasn't happened yet. Its no hidden fact that hunting out west is the 'hot' ticket now, and everyone is going. Its just going to be the reality for a while. I am actually thinking about doing the opposite and heading to the east and hunting some of those states. Its certainly not thrilling as chasing an elk, but you can get pretty remote among the mountains on the east coast and having an existing DIY adventure out there. I figure it might be a little less crowded with everyone going west.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

MallardMaster said:


> That doesn't surprise me in the least. I am actually surprised that this hasn't happened yet. Its no hidden fact that hunting out west is the 'hot' ticket now, and everyone is going. Its just going to be the reality for a while. I am actually thinking about doing the opposite and heading to the east and hunting some of those states. Its certainly not thrilling as chasing an elk, but you can get pretty remote among the mountains on the east coast and having an existing DIY adventure out there. I figure it might be a little less crowded with everyone going west.


That's a very novel idea, not a bad plan! Good luck if you go.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Access to the internet has made Western hunting easier. People have wanted to do it forever. Now they can.

There may be something into the internet turning it into a fad. Probably explains part of it.

In general I think it's better to find something you want to do instead of what everyone else wants to do. There's a lot of competition for elk and moose. If that's what you want to do then that's what you gotta do. But piling on top of everyone else just to be cool imo is just unnecessary frustration.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

shaffe48b said:


> There may be something into the internet turning it into a fad. Probably explains part of it.


I think different services like GoHunt and OnX have definitely made it easier for people to navigate in unfamiliar territory as well as navigate unfamiliar and complicated application processes for tags.

Hunting has become more of a commodity these days than an activity. I think a lot of guys have done the math and realized that they could spend $1500 leasing 30 acres a mile down the road or they could spend the same amount on a DIY western hunt for two weeks. The choice between these two options was pretty easy.


----------

